
US considered ban on student visas for Chinese nationals - wbsun
https://www.ft.com/content/fc413158-c5f1-11e8-82bf-ab93d0a9b321
======
anoncoward111
The population of Fenway/BU would have dropped by about 90% then. I lived
there for 4 years and every single one of my friends/neighbors was a Chinese
national.

Student bans are bullshit. Students bring money and culture to our country.
Banning them because of their passport is just yet more racism, xenophobia,
and hatefulness.

